# Serpent mini 25 or troll rta



## Bear_Vapes (27/3/17)

I'm buying one of these two tanks this week but i don't know which is better. My main priority is flavor and reliability.

Which of these 2 tanks gives better flavor and has a better build quality?


----------



## Bear_Vapes (27/3/17)

Advise anyone?


----------



## WELIHF (27/3/17)

They are both good, it will come down to personal preference on cosmetics.

Capacity is similar, build deck looks slightly bigger on the troll though.

One big plus on the serpent is single coil / dual coil decks 

I'd go for the Serpent 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (27/3/17)




----------



## Yagya (27/3/17)

i struggle to fit 3mm id alien coils in the troll where the serpent takes it with ease.
2,5mm just brings out some more flavour on the troll.
you cant go wrong on either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (27/3/17)

I think il go with the serpent cause 2 decks for low and high power.


----------

